# Bug iPad multitâche



## Numa24 (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai remaqué un bug sur mon iPad 2 en 5.0.1 :
Quand j'enleve des applications de la barre du multitâche, et que j'utilise le glissé à 4 doits pour changer d'app, ça passe quand même par l'application que j'ai quitté, ce qui et assez pénible. 
Est ce que je suis le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## Numa24 (7 Janvier 2012)

Le moment ou ça me gène, c'est lorsque j'ai plein d'app dans la barre, je fais le ménage et j'en veux que 2/3 par exemple, pour utiliser les gestes à 4 doigts, et la comme il y a pleins d'app qui ont été ouverte, je met 4 ans avec les gestes à 4 doigts.


----------

